# Disappointed....



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome!

IIRC some members have found out ways to tweak the Pioneer system so it's better-suited to their tastes. The consensus is that it does stink compared to the base system, however. 

The search function works well here, so you might want to search around for how to make the Pioneer system sound better.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I sat in the rear seat of Jeanne's (2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE) LTZ with the Pioneer System, and It didn't sound too bad, almost the same as the base system but with a little more bass.
She must have found the right settings for it because a lot of people do complain about the "Premium System" .

Unfortunately, if you really want to get great sound in a Cruze, you will have to spend some money and get new equipment.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would definitely play with the tone settings. I had to adjust the tone settings in my Cruze with its base radio to get descent sound.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I found putting the fader @ 8 - 11 on rear helps a lot and the sound is more surround. The front speakers are(I don't want to say over powered, but they drown out the rears unless you play with the fader to send most the power in back. Took me several months and a 15 year old boy to figure this out LOL.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Patman said:


> I found putting the fader @ 8 - 11 on rear helps a lot and the sound is more surround. The front speakers are(I don't want to say over powered, but they drown out the rears unless you play with the fader to send most the power in back. Took me several months and a 15 year old boy to figure this out LOL.


Yep, u need to play with it.

Personaly i like the Pioneer system, its not the best, but way better then the base system.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Brin,

Congrats on your new Cruze. Sorry that you're not able to get the sound working the way that you like. I hope everyone's responses here help. Please let us know if there is anything we can assist you with.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

You realize that the rear speakers are not full range speakers, just bass correct?


----------



## Brin (Jun 30, 2013)

cecaa850 said:


> You realize that the rear speakers are not full range speakers, just bass correct?


Yeah I realize that but the rear door speakers don't seem to have enough volume. If I adjust the fader to the rear speaker then the whole car loses volume .


----------



## Brin (Jun 30, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hey Brin,
> 
> Congrats on your new Cruze. Sorry that you're not able to get the sound working the way that you like. I hope everyone's responses here help. Please let us know if there is anything we can assist you with.
> 
> ...


Amber, If I add a amplifier to the system will it void my warranty ?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Brin said:


> Amber, If I add a amplifier to the system will it void my warranty ?


Brin,

Any aftermarket part can potentially void your warranty. I would suggest consulting with your dealership about the amplifier, as well as if they would be willing to install it for you, and what that might mean for your warranty. Please message me back if you have any further questions or concerns about your vehicle.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> You realize that the rear speakers are not full range speakers, just bass correct?


I'm very dissatisfied with my "Premium System" as well. Has anyone tried swopping out the rear dash speakers for full range speakers? I thinking of trying it.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The Pioneer system really is a decent factory system (not great, but not as bad as some here make it seem). It just takes some adjusting to better settings.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I'm very dissatisfied with my "Premium System" as well. Has anyone tried swopping out the rear dash speakers for full range speakers? I thinking of trying it.


I've thought about the Sony three way speakers at WalMart, anyone have an opinion on it?


----------



## Brin (Jun 30, 2013)

cruze01 said:


> I'm very dissatisfied with my "Premium System" as well. Has anyone tried swopping out the rear dash speakers for full range speakers? I thinking of trying it.


Thats sounds like a good idea Cruze01. If you do it let me know how it works out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I adjusted jxski07's system today. Set all the tone levels to middle and then reduce the bass and mid range. The mid range goes down only about half as much as the bass. Then move the fader a couple of notches back. The sound quality definitely improved.


----------

